# The Bisley..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I was a teenager, I had some experience with an old Colt Bisley in .41 Colt. This was a borrowed gun, and I had only a minimum experience with it, but I was curious about it. Later, as a young soldier, I bought my first Ruger, a .357 Blackhawk. I was based at Camp Roberts, California, and was not too far from San Francisco, home of that pistolsmith, F. Bob Chow.

I wrote Chow about the possibility of makin me a Bisley style grip frame to fit my Blackhawk, using brass or steel. I had thought brass would be a little cheaper.

Chow wrote back that the project would be way too expensive, as it would be a one-of-a-kind hand made proposition, and the cost would be as much as the gun itself had cost, a whopping $85.00!

Some fifty years later:









Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

A man after my own heart. I really like the Bisleys. :smt023 ( now and another on it's way. Interesting to note that one company actually did produce some of the Bisley grip frames in brass. I've seen a few and they do look nice. Maybe someday I'll have the $ when one becomes available. Last I saw, they do cost about as much as the gun does currently. :smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking revolver you have there Bob. Love them old cowboy guns. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## Frank V (Aug 5, 2007)

Bob, that is one beautiful gun. Bet it shoots as well as it looks. Frank


----------

